# Fat Fat Fat... How to remove all???



## frank_lap_127

Good morning folks,
I'm trying waterfowl taxidermy since a while. My problem isn't that much on the skinning aspect but more when it's time to remove the LOAD of fat on the skin. Now I want to mount a beautiful mallard drake but there's a ton of fat on the skin, how can I remove all of this without makins holes in the skin?

Thanks!!

Frank


----------



## Rick Acker

Frank...Do you have a wire wheel? That is really the only way to remove all of the fat. As far as not making holes, you just need the hand of surgeon! lol! Practice and lot's of it! Good luck!


----------



## frank_lap_127

I do have a wire brush, maybe to heavy for duck skin? Anyway I'll try a few models and go with the one that works the best.

Thanks! :thumb:

Frank


----------



## Rick Acker

Yea, a wire brush alone isn't going to cut it! Get a wheel...It's a must! :beer:


----------



## frank_lap_127

Thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## duckpro33

Is the wire wheel you referring to like a stationary bench grinder with a wire wheel on it?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Rick Acker

Yep, available in most taxidermy catalogs...Mckenzie, van *****, jonas, matuska...I have a soft touch wire wheel...I like mine a lot!


----------



## frank_lap_127

Which RPM? Question will look stupid but is a standard 4'' cheap Grinder with a wire brush could do the job?

Thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker

Not saying you couldn't make it work, but I woundn't cut corners in this department.


----------



## Traptress

When I worked for a taxidermist in Oregon, I fleshed his bear and elk hides. He showed me that liberally sprinkling 20 Mule Team Borax on the hide made it easier to remove the fat and meat. Not sure if this would work on fowl, but perhaps give it a little try.


----------

